# The Art Of Handing Out Free Stickers



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

So over the past month or so, I've been mailing out free stickers to anyone who simply asked me for some. Let's just say I managed to mail out a ton of envelopes. Anyways, coming up in the next month and later this summer I plan on attending a couple concerts and music festivals, not as a vendor, but as a regular-joe who plans on handing out free stickers and notifying everyone at the show about my brand. Is there a "Right and Wrong" way of doing this? Is it possible to get in trouble with staff members if I am to do this?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Only if the event has no soliciting. Whether looking for immediate return or some future consideration you are handing out something for a future return - that is soliciting. Check the rules for the event and be guided by that. Of couse you can stand outside and pass out anything you want as long as you are in a legal area/


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i quit going to concerts because of the cost and political correctness taking the fun out of it. so, it's been a minute, but if my past experiences are any indication, i would think you'd be okay if you handed them out in the parking lot and don't act as a sideshow carnival act barker. keep it low key and you'd probably be okay. it's not as if you're selling bootleg concert tees out of your trunk.

were i in the position to say no to a request like that, i probably would and be completely justified in doing so. without having any knowledge of the rules, i would imagine that soliticing in any way, shape or form is prohibited unless the venue is profiting from it and you have the appropriate license, which may be basically a temporary license for an event or a transient license. that's just my guess.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll look into the venues and see if I can find anymore on this. I've gone to shows in the past at the exact same venues, and have seen people giving out freebies on the sidewalk and in the parking lot. So yeah, thanks for your advice!


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

join the pixel propaganda apparel army... we have cookies
enlist in the PPAA now and receive free enlightenment
i got yer PPA right here!
proud member of the PPA
this isn't your grandpa's PPA

man, i need some sleep....


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

ryan barker said:


> join the pixel propaganda apparel army... we have cookies
> enlist in the PPAA now and receive free enlightenment
> i got yer PPA right here!
> proud member of the PPA
> ...


this is probably the best thing I've read all morning.


----------

